# Tape Wound Strings: GHS vs. LaBella



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

I've been playing around with black nylon tape wound strings on my fretless. Here's a couple of quicky sound clips:

GHS: http://www.box.net/shared/psfi8vd9ke

LaBella: http://www.box.net/shared/k9mcdis8no

Keep in mind that the LaBella's are about 6 months old and used allot. However, I find that tape wound strings keep their tone over time. In any event, let me know whether you prefer the tone of one set over the other.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

From what I've heard, the GHSes seem to have more presence than the LaBellas but then again that may have been something to do with the recording. It seems like the GHS was recorded at a louder level. The LaBellas sound like they may be better for less of an "in your face' type of bass sound whereas the GHSes have more "punch" to them IMO.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The LaBellas sound better to me, though the recording level on the GHS sounds too high and might have influenced my choice. In fact, the LaBellas sound real good.

I used to use either LaBella or Fender tapewounds but have been using mostly D'Addario Chromes on both fretted and fretless for a few years. They're louder and smoother over the whole range of the instrument to my ears.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. I jammed last night with my jazz group using the GHS strings and found that I prefer them over the LaBella's for the tone that I like to capture. The LaBella's tone is very even but always seemed mid-rangey to me. The GHS' seem to have deeper, more open lows with the highs being more punchy and articulate. Feel, tension, etc. are pretty much the same with both brands.

The only issue is that the GHS "B" string is not tapered where it sits in the saddle while the LaBella "B" is. I had to open the saddle slot a bit for it to sit right. 

I first got turned on tape wound strings and specifically LaBella when I played a Rob Allen bass at Club Bass. The LaBella's sound awesome on a Rob Allen, but then we're talking about a chambered bass with a piezzo pickup vs. a solid body bass with passive jazz pickups. I'm going to start another thread on this issue.


----------



## stoptail (Sep 22, 2009)

Im liking the tape wounds , I realize they are fresh but I think your right they will probably die a lot slower that a Chrome wrapped string .


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Very hard to tell the difference, but I prefered the GHS by a slight edge. 

I'm really not the best judge though, as I prefer bright sounding rounds.


----------



## stoptail (Sep 22, 2009)

I might admit that I too am probably not the best judge , its all a matter of personal taste anyways , for a slightly brighter string I used to go with the half rounds , they feel pretty good as well , not sure if they still make them as I have not used them for about 5 years .


----------

